# Check your Damp Rid!!!



## mithesaint (Jul 9, 2013)

It's been really really rainy and humid here lately, and I noticed a bit of rust starting in my stove.  I have the outside sealed up with duct tape, and did my year end cleaning about a month ago.  I thought maybe it was time to check the Damp Rid and see what was wrong.  

Oh my.  There was water in the bottom of the Damp rid container.  Literally a few ounces of water.  Whoopsie.  That explains the rust.  Guess I need to check for holes in my duct tape job outside.

How does every one else seal up their exhaust and OAK?  Pull the stove away and plug from the inside?


----------



## MCPO (Jul 9, 2013)

If it gets that bad that you have to check the Damp Rid , you got a more serious humidity problem  to deal with .


----------



## smoke show (Jul 9, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> How does every one else seal up their exhaust and OAK?


this is how us Selkirk folks do it- https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/plugging-up-selkirk-dt-during-off-season.72769/


----------



## moey (Jul 9, 2013)

crack the stove door or dramatically loosen it, if you get rust after doing that youve got your house in a swamp. Gotta plug the exhaust and OAK though if your doing that. I plug my exhaust from the outside and stuff a rag in it. I plug the OAK on the inside.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello

The Humidity here is the worst it has ever been in years! I just painted a firebox in a stove in the garage and a few days later is rusting! The garage is a walkout garage under the house and no dampness or mildew. However with 73 % humidity outside it is horrible!


----------



## mithesaint (Jul 9, 2013)

MCPO said:


> If it gets that bad that you have to check the Damp Rid , you got a more serious humidity problem to deal with .


 

Tell me about it.  It won't stop raining.  My garden is underwater, and the broccoli, lettuce, green beans, watermelon, cauliflower, tomatoes, peppers, and pumpkins are all making very real threats of dying.  My sweet corn, cucumbers, and zucchini are the only things that look remotely happy.  Annnnnnd there is another storm on the way in a few hours, potentially with an inch of rain.  

Currently it's 91, with a heat index of 108 thanks to the 70% humidity.  Might as well move to Florida with this nonsense.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 9, 2013)

Use a de-humidifier. My stove room hovers in the 70s % humidity and slabs of rust will fall from the inside of my stove without the de-humidifier. I now keep it below 65% and no rust.


----------



## MCPO (Jul 9, 2013)

My finished basement humidity stays at 60 rh with the dehumidifer running and after 45 yrs of summers, there are no signs of rust or mildew on anything. I think anything above 65 rh is about the highest you can go without experiencing dampness issues .


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 9, 2013)

MCPO said:


> My finished basement humidity stays at 60 rh with the dehumidifer running and after 45 yrs of summers, there are no signs of rust or mildew on anything. I think anything above 65 rh is about the highest you can go without experiencing dampness issues .


Thats about the range i see. Iv had my DH set at 60 and Zero rust. I just bumped it up to 65, so ill monitor it to see if thats too high.


----------



## ridemgis (Jul 9, 2013)

Here in tropical RI we had a recent sunny day of temps in the low to mid 80's with humidity at 94%!  It doesn't even seem possible!  While on vacation last week in similar conditions I did a couple of 45 mile bike rides and stacked two cords.  Can you say holy electrolyte imbalance batman?


----------



## mithesaint (Jul 9, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Use a de-humidifier. My stove room hovers in the 70s % humidity and slabs of rust will fall from the inside of my stove without the de-humidifier. I now keep it below 65% and no rust.


 

I have one running in the basement and the central AC is on.  I must have a hidden hole in my duct tape job, because the humidity inside is under control.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 9, 2013)

The Damp rid is designed to catch the water. That's its job. 

Leave it in there. Mine will accumulate a inch or 2 of water over the Summer. One in the hopper, one in the ash pan. Good to go. 

I use about 25 grocery plastic bags, bunch 24 bags, up inside 1 bag and stuff the exhaust. Then a few less for the OAK. I have taped in years past, but I skipped it last year and this year 

After 5 seasons I am getting lazy, I used to clean once a day! Then once a week!, now I'm lucky to get to it once a month! Quad got 3 cleanings this yr and one of those was the end of year cleaning


----------



## smoke show (Jul 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> end of year cleaning


speaking of which...

is the heating season over?


----------



## jimf (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had good results using a Goldenrod dehumidifier http://www.goldenroddehumidifiers.com/introduction.htm. It's just a small cylinder with an electrical cord. I've used these in my gun safes for years with excellent results. They set up a convection current of warm air that keeps the humidity quite low. The only "catch" is you will have to leave the stove door cracked a bit to run the electrical cord out of the stove to an outlet.(I use a bungee cord to keep the door closed, then fill in the gaps with foam strips). I have had one running 24/7/365 for ten years in my safe without an issue, you can touch them while they are running, and they are UL listed. Of course I seal up my exhaust and OAK when using this setup. Just be sure to place it on the lowest level of your stove as you want the warm air to rise. Here on Long Island, humidity can be a real problem. I have had good results.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 10, 2013)

jimf said:


> I've had good results using a Goldenrod dehumidifier h.


I checked out their website and they dont mention stoves or furnaces. I may just stick with my DH as it does my whole basement.Once i got mold on the bottom half of an expensive wood roll top desk as well as my stove getting rusty i knew i had too much moisture in the air.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Jul 10, 2013)

The damp rid takes the moisture out of the air and deposits it in the bottom of the cup, much like a dehumidifier takes moisture out of the air and puts it in the tank....


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 10, 2013)

You guys and/or gals may want to run the stoves to take the dampness out


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 10, 2013)

IT dont cost that much to run the DH and its only for about 4 months in the summer. And it does the whole 1000Sf Below grade finished basement.


----------



## subsailor (Jul 10, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> IT dont cost that much to run the DH and its only for about 4 months in the summer.


 
Who has a 4 month summer? Unheard of up here.


----------



## mithesaint (Jul 10, 2013)

Jack Morrissey said:


> The damp rid takes the moisture out of the air and deposits it in the bottom of the cup, much like a dehumidifier takes moisture out of the air and puts it in the tank....


 

I learn something new every day.

Why do they sell refills then?  I'm confused.  I think I need another beer.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 11, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> I think I need another beer.


 beer usually helps me understand.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 11, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> You guys and/or gals may want to run the stoves to take the dampness out


 
You sound like Mr. Warm!  

Any new plans to take over the world??? hehe!


----------



## pen (Jul 11, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> I learn something new every day.
> 
> Why do they sell refills then? I'm confused. I think I need another beer.


 
The calcium chloride (crystals) that you put in the top of the damp rid container absorbs the moisture and then drips down into the bottom of the bucket. Drain the water off the bottom as necessary and add more of the "crystals" to the top as necessary.


----------



## save$ (Jul 11, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Who has a 4 month summer? Unheard of up here.


So sad, but true.  July and August, then it is all over!  So far this "summer" it is all rain.    I might have been better off planting rice.


----------



## bonesy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a dehumidifier in my unfinished basement. I keep it at 40%. The recommendation for finished or unfinished basements is at or below 50%. It runs 24x7 (turns on/off as needed). No issues, it drains into my floor drain and out to daylight.


----------



## Chain (Jul 11, 2013)

save$ said:


> So sad, but true. July and August, then it is all over! So far this "summer" it is all rain. I might have been better off planting rice.


 
Well, the current low price of fresh lobster makes up for your short summe.  Unless, of course, you're a lobsterman or depend upon the price to make a living.  Is the wholesale price still very low like it was a few months ago?
I'm heading to Portsmouth, NH in a couple of weeks and am hoping to eat lots of lobster and so am selfishly hoping the prices are still low.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 11, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Who has a 4 month summer? Unheard of up here.


About mid may to mid sept.here.  Not unusual to get 100 Deg days in Sept.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 11, 2013)

jmbones said:


> I have a dehumidifier in my unfinished basement. I keep it at 40%. The recommendation for finished or unfinished basements is at or below 50%. It runs 24x7 (turns on/off as needed). No issues, it drains into my floor drain and out to daylight.


Owens corning.recommends  60% in summer 40% in winter. Winter is easy as my indoor RH stays about 30%
which is too dry. At 60% summer my DH does not run constantly like it would at lower setting and keeps the bsmt comfortable.


----------



## St_Earl (Jul 12, 2013)

how long does a packet of damp rid usually last?
and how do you know when it needs changed out?


----------



## pen (Jul 12, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> how long does a packet of damp rid usually last?
> and how do you know when it needs changed out?


 
The higher the humidity the shorter they will last.  I can't see one being consumed in less than a month though.

You can tell they are done when the crystals have pretty much dissolved then it's time to dump water and add more.


----------



## St_Earl (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks, pen.  : )

just picked up the holder and one refill.
i suppose the upside to an eight month heating season is there is not much time for the damp rid to be in use.


----------



## mepellet (Jul 13, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Who has a 4 month summer? Unheard of up here.


Yea......  maybe four weeks....


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jul 17, 2013)

Damp rid is expensive cal chloride aka driveway ice melter or pool water hardness increaser.

I have rust with damp rid in the past, since I have switched to "paint strainers" loaded with white rice. Rice is very hydroscopic, I also store my electronic pool tools with a strainer bag of rice to protect from moisture.


----------



## St_Earl (Jul 18, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> Damp rid is expensive cal chloride aka driveway ice melter or pool water hardness increaser.
> 
> I have rust with damp rid in the past, since I have switched to "paint strainers" loaded with white rice. Rice is very hydroscopic, I also store my electronic pool tools with a strainer bag of rice to protect from moisture.



i was thinking of doing this. having heard about people drying their cell phones in a mound of rice.
i'll have to evaluate at the end of summer as to how the damp rid has performed. 

the plastic holder is "expensive" for what it is. but it fits well and has the collection receptacle.


----------

